# TiVo's Response Re: TTG for Mac OS X



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

I just called TiVo regarding the status of TTG for Mac OS X. "It's been submitted to Apple and it's now in their hands." The rep said that they've had the technology for a while, but the delay was because of Apple. Uh huh.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

Why in the world would they need to submit anything to Apple?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

timg said:


> Why in the world would they need to submit anything to Apple?


The same question came to mind for me.

Apple does not have to approve any program designed for their OS. Neither does MS.

Sounds like a tricky blow-off that a CS rep gave you and probobly many others they have talked to about the topic....


----------



## colforbin13 (Jan 31, 2005)

Unless they're licensing Apple's FairPlay DRM. Not saying they are, but it seems feasible that if they were, Apple might need to approve their implementation of it.

Other than that, I'd say it's a blow-off line to keep you "happy".


----------



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought the same thing. I call it "TiVoRunaround". They are great at stalling, pointing fingers, and providing poor customer service. I'm still shaking my head.


----------



## chiefted (Dec 20, 2002)

Throwing the BS flag on this one. There is _NO_ reason they have to submit anything to Apple.

Will talk to my Apple source but I am pretty sure that they don't license the Fair Play out to anyone.

Could but wrong but will check it out.

Least you got a response. I got nothing when I asked about it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

colforbin13 said:


> Unless they're licensing Apple's FairPlay DRM.


That might actually be it...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4284749&&#post4284749

Dan


----------



## Thataboy (Aug 29, 2006)

If that is the holdup, then  ... I think most of us just want BASIC TTG functionality to transfer our video to our Macs and iPods. I can live without protected AAC's being streamable!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

YEs but waiting for movies will be cool.

and just to get basic TTG functionality still needs some type of DRM on the PC. Microsoft had one you could just use. easy to break but it was DRM. Not so much a run around as TiVo making a call to get fairplay from Apple or nothing. Was that a bad call on TiVo's part ? well there has been no Mac TTG so that was certainly not godd. What else could TiVo have done for DRM on Apple ?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no way TiVo is going to use FairPlay on TTG videos. TTG videos are encrypted on the TiVo itself, and it does not have the horse power to change it on the fly. If I had to guess I'd say that they probably had to work out some co-licensing deal so that Apple would encorporate TiVo's encryption scheme directly into Quicktime. In return TiVo would offer another oulet for Apple to sell more music and videos from iTMS.

Dan


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

It would be cool if one could download video content from Apple's as of yet nonexistent video store and transfer it to the Tivo. Or better yet, have the Tivo connect directly to Apple's video store. 

Geez, thinking of the possibilities and we don't even have the basics yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

More likely, the customer service drone had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## casey2_10003 (Jan 13, 2004)

IS THIS TRUE??

I've been a big fan and user of TTG. Yesterday I bought a MacBook. My first. And I went to the tivo website and planned on downloading the software... but it's only avail on WINDOWS??? 

Wow - I can't believe this. This was one of the main reasons I went for a laptop. I love my TV shows!! 

Has there been any realistic time frame given?? 

I'm so disappointed!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If it's an Intel Mac Boox then you could always install Windows XP on it.

Dan


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

If you're waiting for anything from Tivo on the Mac version of TivoToGo you are in for some frustration I'm afraid. They've not been willing to offer up any official information and the only unofficial word (from the unofficial/official/who the heck know's what TivoPony) was mid-2006. Since we are now into September, who knows...
The good news is that TTG will work fine on a Macbook with the Parallels software and XP SP2 installed. Not real fast but eminiently workable.
As for TTG on a mac, I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If it's an Intel Mac Boox then you could always install Windows XP on it.
> 
> Dan


For a mere 200 bucks or whatever Windows costs these days.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Unix_Beard said:


> For a mere 200 bucks or whatever Windows costs these days.


Try $90.


----------



## casey2_10003 (Jan 13, 2004)

<sigh>
I have only had my MacBook (Intel) for a few days. I am NOT paying $$ for Windows. That's why I got the MacBook - to get away from it!

Plus I shelled out $50 for MySonic and $100 for a burner when TTG first came out. Wasted. I hardly used it. I was hoping this new snazzy laptop would allow me to take my shows with me without the hassle of burning!

I'm crossing my fingers. It's officially mid-2006. My friend is a tech-industry writer. He has some contacts in the Tivo PR dept and told me he'll ask around.

I want my Tivo shows!


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

casey2_10003 said:


> <sigh>
> I am NOT paying $$ for Windows. That's why I got the MacBook - to get away from it!


Exactly! I switched to a Mac because I was tired of the Windows nightmare.

It'd take something a lot more compelling than TTG to make me consider getting on that train again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

casey2_10003 said:


> <sigh>
> I have only had my MacBook (Intel) for a few days. I am NOT paying $$ for Windows.


You don't have to pay for it. If you have the CDs from your old computer you can just use that.



casey2_10003 said:


> Plus I shelled out $50 for MySonic and $100 for a burner when TTG first came out. Wasted. I hardly used it. I was hoping this new snazzy laptop would allow me to take my shows with me without the hassle of burning!


No need to burn! Just use DirectShow Dump to decrypt the files to standard MPEG, then you can play them directly on the Mac side of things.

Dan


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I tend to believe it was a blow-off as well.

Now I'd love to believe the delay is because TivoToGo integrates seamlessly with Front Row, and Apple has a big announcement scheduled September 12. But if this unlikely scenario is true at all, with my luck I fully expect they'll announce it only works on Intel Macs (because Tivo couldn't solve the Endian issues with the codec handling, or somesuch ).


----------



## joshsmitty (Sep 5, 2006)

If you have a series 2 Tivo open up a web browser and go to https://(the ip address of your tivo)/nowplaying/index.html and login as tivo with a password of your media access code (from the Tivo view settings screen) It will let you access a website where you can download the *.tivo files of your shows. You can then use ffmpegx to convert the .tivo files to anything you want.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

joshsmitty said:


> If you have a series 2 Tivo open up a web browser and go to https://(the ip address of your tivo)/nowplaying/index.html and login as tivo with a password of your media access code (from the Tivo view settings screen) It will let you access a website where you can download the *.tivo files of your shows. You can then use ffmpegx to convert the .tivo files to anything you want.


when did ffmpegx get the ability to crack tivo's drm?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

timg said:


> when did ffmpegx get the ability to crack tivo's drm?


It didn't.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

So you can get the files but can't play them? Oh thats just great.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Try $90.


That same site lists the retail package of Home at $199 and Pro for $279. That item you linked to is an OEM 1-pack - which is somewhat questionable. 

Plus, I thought Windows people would never use the Home edition.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Unix_Beard said:


> That item you linked to is an OEM 1-pack - which is somewhat questionable.
> 
> Plus, I thought Windows people would never use the Home edition.


There is, in my opinion, no good reason to not get OEM if you are installing it on a Mac, also there is really no compelling reason to run anything other than XP Home for the average home user (Unless you are going to WMC, which installing under bootcamp takes some extra technical work)


----------



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

You guys are missing the point: TiVo continues to lie to Mac customers. The company is reallly good at giving us the runaround and pointing the finger elsewhere. (I have a finger I'm pointing at TiVo right now). If TTG for Mac OS X is NOT going to happen, then tell us. Be upfront and provide the truth. I can accept that and I'll move on. Dangling a carrot in front of me for the past couple of years is getting very old, and is frankly starting to piss me off. 

As a 3x TiVo customer, I should be entitled to the same features and benefits that other TiVo customers enjoy. I've done the Win box, DirectShow Dump, ffmpegx, results-do-vary thing, and it's a pain in the neck. I may as well plug my digital camcorder into the back of the Tivo box and record each show in real time to my computer. 

TiVo's complacent and almost abusive attitude regarding TTG for Mac OS X is pathetic. I'm appalled by the company's very poor customer service and communication. At least now I have Kidzone. Yeah, I guess my letters to TiVo stating that I want my DVR to be even slower have finally paid off.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

pdxkevin said:


> You guys are missing the point: TiVo continues to lie to Mac customers. The company is reallly good at giving us the runaround and pointing the finger elsewhere. (I have a finger I'm pointing at TiVo right now). If TTG for Mac OS X is NOT going to happen, then tell us. Be upfront and provide the truth. I can accept that and I'll move on. .


TTG for MAc is ultimately the repsonsibility of TiVo inc. that is true. Do you really think they are lying in the hopes you will just stick around? can you post the lies you claim?

It is painfully obvious by now that TiVo has run into a roadblock that makes it more difficult to do TTG on Mac then it should be. Whose interest would it be in to block or not worry about TTG on a Mac? TiVo inc's interest? hardly.

The truth has been provided as much as can be publicly done but you all want to keep the blinders on.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ZeoTiVo said:


> TTG for MAc is ultimately the repsonsibility of TiVo inc. that is true. Do you really think they are lying in the hopes you will just stick around? can you post the lies you claim?


Yup. That's what I think.

Lies? Well, not exactly. But the fact that they're not even close to a solution and they've obviously know this for awhile and stayed 100% completely silent for months and months and months letting us do nothing but assume they were still on their "mid 2006" timeframe sure seems like they were hoping to get us to "stick around" to me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ZeoTiVo said:


> It is painfully obvious by now that TiVo has run into a roadblock that makes it more difficult to do TTG on Mac then it should be. Whose interest would it be in to block or not worry about TTG on a Mac? TiVo inc's interest? hardly.


At some point for TiVo, Inc. it becomes a losing proposition. It becomes too costly to support the feature for Mac users.

At going on 2+ years of development time, if they haven't already crossed that line, I think they're close. At that point in time, it only makes business sense to stop burning development time and money on a problem they're not close to solving, throwing their hands up in the air, proclaiming "sorry, we failed, no dice" and moving on and stop burning money on it.

Do I want that to happen? No. But I strongly believe it already has or will before we see a solution.

If we were going to see a solution it would have happened by now.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If Tivo Desktop software for Mac (w/ Tivo-To-Go) supports Apple's Fairplay for music, then Tivo's response would absolutely make sense. I agree that Tivo is unlikely to use Apple's Fairplay for their own video, but supporting Fairplay for music and video content *purchased from Apple's online store* makes sense.

If that is happening, then the software release is in Apple's hands, not Tivo's. It also means that we could hear more about it on September 12, when Apple unveils its online video store.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Do I want that to happen? No. But I strongly believe it already has or will before we see a solution.
> 
> If we were going to see a solution it would have happened by now.


true that TiVoPony's post did not bode well at all for seeing someting, of course he may just be very leery of saying anything by this point and risk getting burned some more.


----------



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> TTG for MAc is ultimately the repsonsibility of TiVo inc. that is true. Do you really think they are lying in the hopes you will just stick around? can you post the lies you claim?
> 
> It is painfully obvious by now that TiVo has run into a roadblock that makes it more difficult to do TTG on Mac then it should be. Whose interest would it be in to block or not worry about TTG on a Mac? TiVo inc's interest? hardly.
> 
> The truth has been provided as much as can be publicly done but you all want to keep the blinders on.


Hello, McFly? Are you my high school writing teacher who's been living under a rock for the past 2 years, or do you work for TiVo? 

Yes, TiVo is lying to us and giving us the brush off. Yes, I can post the lies that I claim. Read the other threads about Mac users lack TTG support.


----------



## rhermoso (Nov 7, 2005)

Has anyone tried this app? The web site (ffmpegx.com) actually lists playing tivo and .ty files as a feature, but that doesn't answer the DRM question. Anyone?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

There is currently no solution to play .tivo files or remove the DRM from .tivo files using MacOS (using Windows or Parelels on a Mac is another story). FYI: Removing the DRM is a violation of the TiVo Service Agreement too.

.ty files play on Macs just fine (AFAIK) but require your TiVo to be hacked to get them.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You don't have to pay for it. If you have the CDs from your old computer you can just use that.
> 
> Dan


Did a mod actually just suggest installing software that's license has already been installed on another machine, on an Intel Mac? Basically, software piracy? This company has more problems than I thought.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

scheckeNYK said:


> Did a mod actually just suggest installing software that's license has already been installed on another machine, on an Intel Mac? Basically, software piracy? This company has more problems than I thought.


What company would that be? Whatever one Dan works for (which isn't TiVo)?

What Dan suggested is perfectly legitimate so long as that old computer is no longer using the license. The person he was replying to didn't say what he did with the Windows box he switched from.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

scheckeNYK said:


> Did a mod actually just suggest installing software that's license has already been installed on another machine, on an Intel Mac? Basically, software piracy? This company has more problems than I thought.


First off I don't work for TiVo. Secondly I did NOT suggest piracy. It is completely legal to install an old copy of Windows XP on a new machine as long as you discontinue use of it on the old machine. And since he said he upgraded to a Mac I was under the assumption that he was no longer using his old PC, thus this particular situation applies.

Dan


----------



## tonyf3 (Oct 12, 2003)

pdxkevin said:


> I just called TiVo regarding the status of TTG for Mac OS X. "It's been submitted to Apple and it's now in their hands." The rep said that they've had the technology for a while, but the delay was because of Apple. Uh huh.


I didn't think TiVo responded to anything accept a sinking stock price. Otherwise their communications are useless.


----------



## eskimo (Oct 5, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> If I had to guess I'd say that they probably had to work out some co-licensing deal so that Apple would encorporate TiVo's encryption scheme directly into Quicktime. In return TiVo would offer another oulet for Apple to sell more music and videos from iTMS.
> 
> Dan





Unix_Beard said:


> It would be cool if one could download video content from Apple's as of yet nonexistent video store and transfer it to the Tivo. Or better yet, have the Tivo connect directly to Apple's video store.
> 
> Geez, thinking of the possibilities and we don't even have the basics yet.


- QuickTime playing .tivo files on a Mac.
- Send .tivo to iDVD.
- Tivo connect directly to Apple's video store.

dream dream dream. meanwhile back in reality...
it all just seems too logical - happy Tivo customers, rich Apple...
heck, what if Tivo got a cut from iTunes video orders from Tivos? hmm... maybe that's a sticking point...
but yeah, the basics would be nice.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I want to play a .tivo file on a Mac player app. ANY Mac player app.

THAT'S IT!


(oh, and officially supporting ToGo which works by pressing one additional key would sure be nice too)


----------



## tommyjohn (Sep 16, 2006)

joshsmitty said:


> If you have a series 2 Tivo open up a web browser and go to *** and login as tivo with a password of your media access code (from the Tivo view settings screen) It will let you access a website where you can download the *.tivo files of your shows. You can then use ffmpegx to convert the .tivo files to anything you want.


I tried using this as I saw this method on the macosxhints website. close, but no cigar. I use the Media Access Key code (10 digit number) I find in the "Account and System Information" screen, with "tivo" as the username, but I get only one try and it locks me out. Is there anything else the password could be? Is it even possible for a previous owner to have changed the password?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tommyjohn said:


> I tried using this as I saw this method on the macosxhints website. close, but no cigar. I use the Media Access Key code (10 digit number) I find in the "Account and System Information" screen, with "tivo" as the username, but I get only one try and it locks me out. Is there anything else the password could be? Is it even possible for a previous owner to have changed the password?


Do you have a 4 digit parental password set on your Tivo? If so, your password is your MAK + those 4 digits.


----------



## tommyjohn (Sep 16, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Do you have a 4 digit parental password set on your Tivo? If so, your password is your MAK + those 4 digits.


that could be it. I don't know the password, and I have no way of getting it. Is there a way to do a factory reset?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tommyjohn said:


> that could be it. I don't know the password, and I have no way of getting it. Is there a way to do a factory reset?


Sure. But you'll lose your recordings, wishlists and season passes. 

It's called a Clear & Delete Everything (C&DE). Only way I know to reset the parental password.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> Only way I know to reset the parental password.


If you call TiVo Customer Service and can verify that you're the person on the account, they can give you a temporary override code that will work for a day. Long enough to get in and change the Parental Controls password.

And you won't lose anything like you will with the Clear & Delete Everything.


----------

